# Sweetcakes: Worth It? Must-Haves? Sales?



## snappyllama (Jun 12, 2015)

Howdy folks,

I've read some good things about Sweetcakes and was hoping to get your opinion.  A lot of what I was reading was from a few years back so I'm not sure if the most recent FO suppliers have caught-up to them since then...

What is the quality compared to BB, WSP, Daystar, NG or MO?  They are a little more expensive which I don't mind so long as they are worth it.  I don't sell so a few more dollars for a batch isn't a big deal at this point.

Do they have big sales that I should wait for?

I've got a cart full of wish list items.  There's no way I can buy all of these right now, but if you have a favorite among them (or could suggest a must-have that I don't have), I'd be really grateful. 

Angel
Christmas Spice 
Cinnamon Hazelnut Coffee
Citron et Figue 
Country Christmas 
FRESH Lemon Suga
Ginger Essence 
Green Irish Tweed  
Hotel Costes 
Karen's Ocean Rain 
Love Spell
Mango Tea *
Molton Brown Black Pepper 
Nectarine Blossom & Honey (Jo Malone type) 
Pumpkin Spice 
Special Edition Vanilla*

* Recommended on Fragrance Oil Spreadsheet


----------



## bbrown (Jun 13, 2015)

Nectarine and honey blossom by Jo Malone is one that I went back and bought the biggest jug of.  I use it in soap, lotions and roll on perfume.  It's my favorite I've gotten from there.

I've never been disappointed with anything I've purchased from them.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi Snappy, 

I think SC FO's are really good quality.  They are expensive, though, so I don't buy that many from them or that often.  Also, for some reason my favorites - True Rose and Econocuke -  are both accelerators that fade some in CP, but if you want recommendations for B&B products, those are great.  

Opinions regarding FO's from the others:  BB: consistently good quality, don't always like the FO's, though, they tend to vary in smell from the "typical" scent profiles of a given fragrance.  For example, Nag Champa generally, which I love.  Most of them kind of are in a "truer" Nag Champa fragrance range, the differences come from being sweeter, deeper, etc, and whether they stick well.  I find BB's really medicinal and not as much like the actual incence though.  Not sure it that is clear.  But the FO's that I like from BB I really like, some are Mayan Gold, Black Amber Lavendar, Cedar and Saffron, and they are great quality and great stickers.  So I don't like to buy from BB unless I have gotten a tester first, but they will provide you with a freebie of a requested scent with each order if you ask for one, which is good.

NG and WSP:  both are hit and miss for me with fragrances, but again, both have really good ones which are no-misses  (smell great, stick great).  Some of the NG ones for me:  Teakwood and Cardamom, Cucumber Wasabi Cilantro, Green Irish Tweed (this one might not be *the* best GIT out there, but it is v. good and provides great value for the money.)  WSP:  Nag Champa, Fresh Bamboo.

Daystar:  I have only ordered from them once and it must have been a bad time for formulation, both the FO's I have tried from that order - Salty Sailor and Black Vetyver Coffee - faded almost completely, which is not consistent with the many reviews for those products.  But DS is expensive, so I probably won't try again.  At some point I will try the other ones I got in that batch and see if they are similarly wonky.

What is MO?  I must be having a brain fart.  Sorry for the woolgathering post, I have not had enough coffee yet.


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks guys!

MO = Mad Oils

I've used BB, WSP, NG, Daystar, Nurture and some MO.  They all have hits and misses for me.... I'm just wondering if I would get more hits out of shelling out a little more for SC.  As it stands, I've got a bunch of FOs from the other guys that I just don't love enough to use.  I'm in process of sorting out some for giveaways here in the next week or so. 


BBrown, that's great to hear.  Nectarine and honey blossom was the first one into my cart!  I love Jo Malone perfumes and was very happy to see a dupe. 

Not Ally, I'll definitely keep True Rose and Econocuke in mind for when I need some more B&B scents. I'm with you on the love/hate with BB.  Sometimes their scents don't smell anything close to what I'm expecting.  NGs are either great for the money or just smell cheap.  WSP FOs are either great or meh.  I love some of Daystar and hate the others (my fault for ordering a few that were just too perfumey).


----------



## jblaney (Jun 13, 2015)

I must say, SC's fragrances smell great OOB, but I have had better success in CP with other suppliers.  Many of their fragrances seize or rice very badly.   Econocuke was mentioned.   Sorry I can't find my notes, but can tell you what I thought of some of them.

Special edition Vanilla, did not think it was special at all in cp.   Normal discoloration as one would expect.

Acai & mangosteen does stick and turns a light to medium tan color.  It's kind of has a sour sweet smell to it.

Ginger essence does stick.  I think it's light, but it's a nice scent.  I have yet to find a really nice ginger.  They all smell like dusty dried ginger to me.

Citron et figue - I tossed it and could not smell fig or citron.   I have several great fig fragrances, but this was horrible.   Med fig from WSP is a great green fig and med fig from peak is a nice sweet fig.  Both stick like glue.

Fresh lemon sugar - I have this and just rebottled it to give it away.  I have about 3 ounces.   You may like it, I used to, but my tastes have changed and I went on a fresh lemon sugar kick from many suppliers, but I'm not a fan of them in cp.  

PM if you like.  I have some other fragrances I could send your way, plus some SC samples.  I bottled up a bunch to give away.


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks jbalney, I'll be sending you a PM!

That's a bummer about Citron et figue.  It was another one that I was hoping for good things.  Thanks for saving me.

Good to hear about the Ginger Essence.  Origins ginger has always been a favorite.  I don't buy lotions any more since I started making my own, but I still sneak a sample every time I visit the mall.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 13, 2015)

Snappy, if you like Jo Malone's Lime, Basil, Mandarin - one of my favorite scents - SOS has a dupe which is dead on.  I have not tried it in CP, although this reminds me to do so because I have a big bottle of it - b/c it did not stick that well in MP, but it is AWESOME in lotions.  I have had people ask me if I am wearing the perfume when I am using my LBM lotion.  

J and Snappy, we have to fix up some kind of FO swap/give-away meeting for us SoCal soapers at some point soon.  I have so many samples, even larger sizes, of stuff that I would rather clear out.  My foho days are over, I've more or less fixed on the favorites, so they are just taking up space at this point.  It would be easier to do that if we can all meet in person, no postage pains, plus people can sniff at will (I will provide the cotton puffs!)


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 13, 2015)

Oooo, I love Lime, Basil and Mandarin!  I'll have to start a wish list at SOS too now!  Evil Enabler!  I've turned into such a FoHo. :shifty:

Too bad I'm no where near SoCal... I'll picture y'all on the beach wearing roller skates and bikinis, sniffing FOs while snacking on avocado and guarding your precious water.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 13, 2015)

SOS is another one which is hit or miss.  And if you get them in the extreme version, which I always do, the misses are expensive.  They do have a good, really cheap sampler option, but the samplers are teeny little vials, so you can only check them on sniffies or individual MP/B&B samples, not in CP.  I think they also offer 1oz sampler packages (5 one oz samples, maybe? it has been a while since I ordered), but again, expensive in extreme.  Snappy, I think I have enough of the LBM to send you enough to test it out in cp/bb, send me a PM if you want me to.

Um, I am not the roller-blading/bikini-wearing/water guarding type, although I do love the free avocados from my sister's tree, especially in soap!  For some reason I thought you were a SoCal'er.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 14, 2015)

Snappy, if you decide to check out LBM, check out this thread on SSRB first.  It looks like it is not so good in CP.  This poster was decidedly unimpressed w/the quality of SOS FOs generally and (from other posts on the SOS vendor review forum there) seems to know what s/he is talking about.)

LBM is still great for B&B, but don't overinvest in a big bottle, I kind of regret that I did now, SOS is probably one of the most expensive vendors out there if you buy the extreme version of their scents.  As I said, pm me if you want some to check out some LBM in lotion or the like.

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=8177&p=25253#p25253


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 14, 2015)

I love Sage, Sweetgrass and Cedar Fo from Sweetcakes, but I am to tight to pay over $60 per lb which it comes up to after adding on shipping. I buy 4 bars per year from a vendor friend of mine that uses it. If you like earthy it is fantastic and sticks like glue. I ration out my useage because I only see her in May and Nov to buy it from her. The scent does not fade at all


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 14, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Snappy, if you decide to check out LBM, check out this thread on SSRB first.  It looks like it is not so good in CP.  This poster was decidedly unimpressed w/the quality of SOS FOs generally and (from other posts on the SOS vendor review forum there) seems to know what s/he is talking about.)
> 
> LBM is still great for B&B, but don't overinvest in a big bottle, I kind of regret that I did now, SOS is probably one of the most expensive vendors out there if you buy the extreme version of their scents.  As I said, pm me if you want some to check out some LBM in lotion or the like.
> 
> http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=8177&p=25253#p25253




Thanks!  I'm trying to keep things "simple" by keeping only FOs that work well in CP since that most of what I make.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 14, 2015)

Me too.  I never buy an FO now unless I am reasonably sure it will stick well in CP.  Out of curiousity, I just checked the SOS site to see what I paid for the LBM, I remembered it was expensive but not sure exactly how much.  I must have been crazy, it was almost $50 for 16 oz.  I am not going to use it in CP, though now, and have a lot in the bottle which I will not use that much of during its shelf life time - there is only so much lotion I can wear - so definitely pm me w/your address so I can send you some.  

If you are one of those people who feels reluctant to ask for stuff, don't, just send me of something else at some point if you think it is the kind of scent that an LBM fan would like


----------



## LittleCrazyWolf (Jun 14, 2015)

Snappy, SweetCakes is expensive but I think they have a lot of great quality FOs. These are the ones I have from them;

True Rose - accelerates but manageable, strong OOB but has cured out to be a very nice delicate rose and I will order again (I'm not a fan of florals AT ALL but after this cured I keep picking up bars to sniff)
Lavender Chamomile - smells wonderful OOB but was a definite fader and can barely smell after cure at .7oz ppo, better but still light at 1oz ppo, other people can smell it and say it's their favorite though so maybe my sniffer is broken
OMH - smelled almondy OOB but after a nice cure smells delicious, will definitely reorder (another one I pick up to sniff)
Cinnamon Hazelnut Coffee - wow, I love this one, no acceleration, I could really smell the Hazelnut Coffee OOB and my husband said he definitely smells the cinnamon, nice and strong after cure but to my nose smells more like mocha, still smells great though, I used coffee in place of water and added grinds for texture/exfoliation
Sweet Clementine - no acceleration, great scent OOB and after cure, and it sticks for me
Green Irish Tweed - smells fabulous OOB but I haven't soaped with it yet, hopefully this week
Sandalwood - same as Green Irish Tweed, also need to decide what to blend with this...any tips?

As far as BB I think it's hit or miss, some I love and some smell like cheap candles to me, price isn't bad but the shipping...woof. I have tried; Energy, Ginger Ale, Autumn Fig Harvest (loved all of these, no acceleration, stickers, quality scent), Blackberry Sage, and Cranberry Chutney (these are eh, smell a little cheap to me but my husband loves the Cranberry Chutney so I will reorder for him).

Daystar has nice quality scents. I really like Salty Sailor and Black Vetyver Coffee (even though I don't smell the coffee), I also tried Blooming Violets (too strong for me OOB but nice after cure, True Rose from SweetCakes is a much nicer floral scent to me) and Hunter's Moon (nice scent but probably won't order again, accelerates and I much prefer my BayRum & Lime blend and Black Vetyver Coffee for a manly scent).


----------



## Aline (Jun 14, 2015)

SOS was the first company I ordered from and I have hundreds of sniffies from them. They do have some fabulous dupes (and many that are way off). I have had problems with being sent incorrect FO's (usually a mix up between the M and W versions) but they do usually fix it.

Their Tuberose used to be a staple for me but at $55/lb I have finally replaced it! I will continue to order some gems from them and it does help that they are willing to send stuff flat rate (I'm in Hawaii so shipping can be super-expensive otherwise). Likewise I have replaced almost all my Brambleberry FO's with cheaper versions that are just as good or better....

I'm going to try the Jo Malone one now 




not_ally said:


> SOS is another one which is hit or miss.  And if you get them in the extreme version, which I always do, the misses are expensive.  They do have a good, really cheap sampler option, but the samplers are teeny little vials, so you can only check them on sniffies or individual MP/B&B samples, not in CP.  I think they also offer 1oz sampler packages (5 one oz samples, maybe? it has been a while since I ordered), but again, expensive in extreme.  Snappy, I think I have enough of the LBM to send you enough to test it out in cp/bb, send me a PM if you want me to.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 14, 2015)

Aline, I think I got 100+ sniffies from them, too, and tested them in MP (the little teeny vials are too small to test in CP) but most of them did not either please or stick well enough for me to make the jump to the bigger bottles.  I don't usually order dupes b/c I just use FO's for my own stuff (don't sell) but I was willing to shell out the money for the LBM b/c that's the only fragrance I really use myself and it is expensive and hard to get in the States.  I usually buy it when in the duty free when I am traveling.  So being able to make my own lotion/butter/conditioner with it is so great, relatively inexpensive - even given the FO cost - and worth the expense on that one.  

SOS is just so inconsistent.  Why are some of their dupes so good (really, the LBM is pretty much perfect) and some so far off?  And why, when you put effort into making a perfect dupe, would you not make sure it sticks better, especially if it is expensive?  I love the idea of SOS - so many scents! -  the execution on the products is just problematic.

Snappy, just to add if you read this, since you are a Jo Malone fan, the SOS Jo Malone Lime Blossom was pretty good as well.  Not as dead on as the LBM, but good.  I did not order that one in a big bottle, but if you get the sampler you might want to get a sample of that one and try it in lotion.


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 14, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Snappy, just to add if you read this, since you are a Jo Malone fan, the SOS Jo Malone Lime Blossom was pretty good as well.  Not as dead on as the LBM, but good.  I did not order that one in a big bottle, but if you get the sampler you might want to get a sample of that one and try it in lotion.



I'll be saving that one for my next supplier sample extravaganza for sure.  Right now I'm planning trying out SC, then more from MO, and now... SOS. 

You mentioned having a hard time finding Jo Malone in the states, check out Nordstrom's.  The department stores near me have all their scents... Also you might like Diptyque scents.  They have amazing scented (and amazingly expensive candles).  Their perfumes are nice too, but I always end puchasing at Jo Malone.


----------



## not_ally (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks for the recommendation, Snappy, I will check out Diptyque.  I am actually not that much of a perfume person, but when I find the one - LBM for a few years now - that kind of speaks to me, I want it in everything, you know?  I am willing to buy the eau de cologne, which I don't wear that frequently now that I can actually make lotion scented with it.  I might make a stop at Nordstroms just to remind myself of the other JM fragrances, though


----------



## Aline (Jun 14, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Why are some of their dupes so good (really, the LBM is pretty much perfect) and some so far off? And why, when you put effort into making a perfect dupe, would you not make sure it sticks better, especially if it is expensive?  I love the idea of SOS - so many scents! -  the execution on the products is just problematic.



The owner is not a soaper, he's a perfumer, and it looks from the reviews that most buyers do B&B and candles, plus personal perfume. A lot of people don't realize that the extreme concentration is simply undiluted...

On the one hand they carry dupes that nobody else does but on the other hand they have endless versions of many scents (e.g. over a dozen different rose scents, many of which are almost the same). A sales strategy that can be overwhelming for the buyer. And more than half their sales are for sniffie samples LOL.


----------



## dibbles (Jun 20, 2015)

I may be too late to the party - wish I'd seen this when you posted. Sweet Cakes is local for me, so shipping is very reasonable and really fast. I used a lot of the FOs when I was doing melt and pour. Since I've started with CP, I've only used EOs, so I can't speak to how well they stick, acceleration, etc. But I have smelled many of them over the years.

On your list:
Ginger Essence is very nice - a favorite of mine
Angel - very good rendition of the real deal, and plenty strong
Pumpkin Spice - strong and rich smelling
Jo Malone Nectarine Blossom and Honey - another good one
Karen's Ocean Rain actually did have a 'salty ocean air' smell to it. Personally, I liked it, but it might not be for everyone.

I didn't like the Special Edition Vanilla - too buttery for me. Also, I didn't care much for the Cinnamon Hazelnut Coffee - but that is probably a personal thing. It was very strong though. I did like the VS Vanilla Lace dupe much better. I am pretty sure I also liked the Citron et Figue, but wouldn't put it in my top 10. Fresh (type) Lemon Sugar is a sweet lemon and very strong; I like it. 

I would maybe add to your list:
My all time favorite is Ralph Lauren Blue for women. But it is a lighter scent and I really wonder how it would do in CP - I'm afraid maybe not so well
Lavender Breeze - if you need a lavender - it is fabulous. 
Molton Brown Naran Ji - nice neroli note to it, and one I absolutely love

Others:
The Lemon Verbena and Sandalwood are good
Bitter Almond is almond - but super, super, super strong
Coconut Lemongrass (or lemongrass coconut - can't remember which goes first) is another favorite of mine
Amazing Grace is a pretty spot on dupe. I seem to remember it being a lighter fragrance, so may not do well in CP?
For florals, Peony Petals and Lily of the Valley are really nice. I would usually blend them with a little Aloe Vera fragrance or Heather (they are both very fresh smelling and blend with everything - and are a little less $$ too)

I hope this helps a little. Sorry it's so long...


----------



## snappyllama (Jun 20, 2015)

I got a bunch of samples from a forum member (thanks SMF for introducing me to awesome people!).  I was pretty impressed with the ones from SC.  Even the samples that weren't for me seemed like good quality.

From the oob sniffs, I am in LOVE with:

Oatmeal Milk and Honey: it's even better than WSP OMH which I love - this one has more nuance
Beeswax and Honey: just like a jar of honeycomb my beekeeper Aunt would give my mom when we visited
Ginger Essence: so much better than the other Aveda dupes I've tried
Candy Cane: smells exactly like its name
Special Edition Vanilla: yummy buttery notes
Fresh Lemon Sugar: it just screams "blend me with something else fruity and put me in a liquid soap for kids".  Now I have learn to make LS and study all those threads...

She also sent Lime Margarita from Camden Grey and SC.  I would have loved the SC Margarita, but boy that Camden Grey one is awesome!

I'll be making an order next month from SC with those and a bunch of y'alls other suggestions.  I blew my hobby budget this month on actually-needed-supplies.  The horror.

Thanks everybody.


----------

